# Blueray HD Filme Stocken, warum ?



## XeQfaN (24. Juli 2009)

Moin, also ich habe jetzt so ein HD Film bekommen, wenn ich den anschauen will mit Window Media Classic oder VLC geht das auch Ton kommt Bild kommt, nur entweder ist das bild mit ton versetzt oder das bild stockt. Ich habe es bis jetzt nur auf mein kleinen Notebook schauen wollen. Liegt es vielleicht weil der nicht eine Auflösung von 1080 hat sonder 1280 x 800 ? Oder an der Grafikkarte weil die keine PureVideoHD unterstüzung hat ? Oder am Pleayer ?


----------



## freshprince2002 (24. Juli 2009)

1. Kann sein, dass das Notebook zu langsam ist für HD. Ist es ein "Netbook"? Teste es doch mal auf deinem PC.

2. In welchem Container (mkv, ts, m2ts...) ist das Video und welche Codecs (H264, x264, VC-1, WMV, DivX, AC3, DTS, AAC...) benutzt es?
Benutzt du das K-Lite Codec Pack?


----------



## feivel (24. Juli 2009)

was ist das denn für eine  grafikkarte?


----------



## N1lle (24. Juli 2009)

bei mir ist es auch so das wenn ich ein Film von Kino.to anschaue ist Bild und Ton versetzt. Könnte das was mit der Moniter Wiederholungsfrequenz was zu tun haben???


----------



## feivel (24. Juli 2009)

ne....und ich glaub das ist unsupported environment wegen mangelnder legalität.


----------



## N1lle (24. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ne....und ich glaub das ist unsupported environment wegen mangelnder legalität.



also meinst du kann man da nichts machen???


----------



## XeQfaN (24. Juli 2009)

Also ist ein richtiges Notebook Grafikchip ist ein 7600GS, Intel Core Duo 1,76 Mhz... schon etwas älter... Ich nutze das K-Lite Pack... da war der WM Classic dabei  Aber ich habe es auch mal mit VLC probiert... das ding frisst ja auch alles  ging auch aber stockte auch. Naja dann muss ich es mal zuhause an mein Hauptrechner probieren... da wartet etwas mehr leistung auf mich.


----------



## feivel (24. Juli 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> also meinst du kann man da nichts machen???


 

ich glaub dazu wird dir niemand was sagen.
und darf auch niemand.


ich hatte das problem im übrigen mit ner hd dvd von dem film superman,

ein kapitel zurück, eines vor, und es stimmt wieder soweit, versetzt sich dann aber nach einer weile wieder,

macht kein spass soweit


----------



## freshprince2002 (24. Juli 2009)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> ...Ich nutze das K-Lite Pack... da war der WM Classic dabei...



Hast auch die aktuellste Version?
Im MPC: geh in die Optionen zu Internal Filters. Ist da der MPEG PS/TS/PVA Source Filter aktiviert? Wenn ja, deaktivier ihn. Dann wird der Haali Splitter verwendet, bzw. er sollte es. Wenn nicht, dann resette die Codec Settings, da gibts im Startmenü im Klite Codec Pack eine entsprechende Option.

Ein Core2 mit 1,7GHz und eine 7600GS ist vielleicht auch etwas knapp für HD-Video. Insbesondere, wenn er durch das Video nicht hochgetaktet wird und immer noch im Stromspar-Modus ist. Eventuell mit dem Energiemanagement des Notebooks die Leistung maximieren.

Die letzte Lösung, die wohl bei Blurays helfen würde, ist PowerDVD 9 Ultra kaufen 
Mit solchen freien Tools wie MPC machen die neuen Medien oft nicht mit.


----------



## N1lle (24. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ich glaub dazu wird dir niemand was sagen.
> und darf auch niemand.




Die Benutzen!! von Kino.to wurde in einem  Gerichtsverfahren erlaubt nur das hochladen ist verboten.


----------



## freshprince2002 (24. Juli 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> bei mir ist es auch so das wenn ich ein Film von Kino.to anschaue ist Bild und Ton versetzt. Könnte das was mit der Moniter Wiederholungsfrequenz was zu tun haben???



Schreib mal an info@bka.de 
Die wissen, wie dir zu helfen ist.


----------



## Atel79 (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich denke es liegt an der Grafikkarte du kannst ja mal im taskmanager schauen wie die Cpu auslastung ist wenn du einen film schaust wenn es ein mkv datei ist dann brauchst du eine grafikkarte die cuda unterstützt in verbindung mit dem core prof. codec.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2009)

Also mein Laptop fächelt sich zwar dabei mehr Luft zu als Rainer Callmund nach seinem Halbmarathon aber es schluckt HD-Medien. Und da ist auch "nur" nen Turion 64 X2 mit 2x 1,8GHz und ne Geforce Go 7050 drinn. Auflösung hab ich auch auf 1280x800.


----------



## feivel (25. Juli 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Die Benutzen!! von Kino.to wurde in einem  Gerichtsverfahren erlaubt nur das hochladen ist verboten.




downloaden ist nicht erlaubt, streamen ist genau das...
nur weil du keine anzeige dafür vielleicht bekommst, ist das trotzdem noch immer unsupported environment in einem forum, da dich keiner beim raubkopieren anweisen wird


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juli 2009)

Media Player Classic Home Cinema kann ziemlich viele Formate und HD Filme ruckeln nicht, mit VLC ruckeln bei mir die 1080p Filme immer (9300M GS, T5870), als ich dann den Media Player Classic mal ausprobiert hab, lief der Film absolut flüssig, selbst wenn nebenher noch eine andere Programme laufen.


----------



## XeQfaN (25. Juli 2009)

Naja, die Cores sind auf 100 % Maximumperformence... ich fahr noch mal nach hause und dann Probiere ich es an mein Razer PC  Der müsste das schaffen ... wenn es dann nicht geht ist es der Player...


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe ads gleiche wenn ich meine CPU mit nur 1,6 Ghz laufen lasse und dem Player nur 2 Kerne zuweise .
Wenn ich dann einen player ohne GPu Unterstützung nutze ruckelts bei mir auch total.
Ich denke da dein c2d dann ja auch in etwa gleich schnell wäre könnte das der Grund sein ,ne GTX 260 sollte es aber packen nehm ich mal an


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2009)

Denke der Takt reicht nicht, und die 7xxxer Reihe beschleunigt ja keine HD-Inhalte. Bei meinem alten HTPC mit AMD x2 2,2GHz hats bei 1080p auch geruckelt, 720p war bei etwa 75% (Bei Wiedergabe mit QuickTime). Ein wenig Takt ist für HD dann doch notwendig^^


----------



## frEnzy (8. August 2009)

Muss man irgendwas einstellen, damit die Videobeschleunigung der Grafikkarte für HD Filme genutzt wird? Bei mir ist es so, dass der Prozessor (Intel Dualcore E6600 @ 3,5GHz) zwischen 88% und 100% ausgelastet ist und das trotz einer ATI HD 4850. Eigentlich müsst der bei einigen, wenigen % rumdümpeln und die GraKa müsste die Arbeit erledigen. Wie kann ich deren Videobeschleunigung aktivieren?


----------

